# Marriott 'Timeshare' Experience in Key West



## Superchief (Mar 10, 2010)

I am currently staying at the Marriott Beach Resort in Key West. This is a relatively new timeshare complex (located adjacent to the Hyatt Beach House) that Marriott converted into a hotel/resort. It is a beautiful facility with excellent service and an on-site restaurant. The rooms are similar to MVC lockoff resorts. The 'rooms' are small lockoff units, and do not have refrigerators or microwaves. However, the one bedrooms have a full kitchen with Subzero appliances, large living room, and balcony. I was fortunate to receive a platinum upgrade to the one-bedroom. Two bedroom units are also available. Platinum MR members receive coupons for daily complimentary breakfast buffet with made-to-order egg selections. 

Although the location is a few miles from the Duval St. area, there is a complimentary hotel shuttle that I prefer over driving, since parking is very limited in town. This location provides a relaxing environment for the day, with shuttle access to restaurants and bars at night. For those of you who desire a 'timeshare' experience in Key West, this is a better option than the Galleon and hard to get Hyatts.


----------



## GregT (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting -- did you get to this property using Marriott Reward Points? Good old cash?  

Thanks for the tip....


----------



## KarenP (Mar 10, 2010)

I was there the week before Christmas using my Marriott reward points and was upgraded to a two-bedroom.  WOW!  It was more like an apartment!  It was quite far from Duval Street, but the shuttle made it easy to get back and forth.  We left Christmas Eve and the guy at the desk said they were completely booked.  The shuttle had gotten fuller as the week went on, too, and I believe they had to add another shuttle bus because of the crowd.  Pool was great, service great, atmosphere great.  No beach to speak of, but I don't know very many places in Key West with a real beach.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 10, 2010)

I used points for my booking (category 6). The points reservation is for a standard room, but I was fortunate to receive a platinum upgrade to the full one bedroom with kitchen. I spoke with a few other platinum members at the pool, and some were not able to upgrade due to full capacity (spring break). Key West is much more commercialized than when I was last here a five-six years ago. I am happy that this resort is on the quiet side of the Island.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 14, 2010)

There is also a happy hour every M-F at both the poolside and restaurant bars with 1/2 price drinks, including very good wines by the glass (with generous pour, not the typical 3-4 oz.). Although the restaurant doesn't accept Marriott dinner for 2 awards, the food was very good (great grouper and yellow tail) and competitively priced with other restaurants in the area. They currently offer a free bottle of wine with purchase of 2 entrees. This appears to be a popular place with locals. 

I was happy to be staying at the Marriott rather than the adjacent Hyatt Beach House. I could hear jackhammers there all week as they were working on their parking lots. 

Overall, I would highly recommend this property for a Key West experience, if you enjoy some tranquility along with your Duval St. partying.


----------



## californiagirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Was this a Marriott build or did Marriott take over another hotel/timeshare.  I went to the website and it sounds like it was a timeshare project that has been converted to a hotel.  Sounds very nice and the rooms are priced fairly reasonable.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 14, 2010)

It is my understanding that this was originally built as a condominium project. When the housing market tanked, Marriott converted it into a hotel. I was told that individual condos can still be purchased, but are not being sold as timeshares. Another guest informed me that he had rented from an owner, and not from Marriott. 

These are very nice units and remind me of the new Oceana Palms amenities.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Mar 15, 2010)

Superchief said:


> I am currently staying at the Marriott Beach Resort in Key West.



Are your staying at the Key West Marriott Beachside Hotel?

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/eywmc-key-west-marriott-beachside-hotel/


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Agree this is a beautiful property.  Stayed there last summer for a week on an expiring reward certificate.  Had a one-BR ($60/night extra) overlooking the pool (with steps straight down to the pool, so could come and go from our balcony easily) the first 3/4 nights.  Then, more family arrived for last 3/4 nights and Marriott was kind enough to allow us to move to a 3-BR beach front for an add'l $60/night (would have been $180 but they didn't have any 2-BRs available so gave us the 3-BR for the price of the 2-BR).  Enjoyed both rooms -- but think we preferred the poolside as the "beach front" is not really a usable beach and we enjoyed the pool atmosphere (music, people watching, etc.).  

We too used the shuttle into town most of the time (it can fill up, though, at prime time).  Often took a taxi home ($20 with tip) simply for convenience's sake.  

Agree they are attempting to sell as a condo-hotel -- there were brochures in both of our rooms.  Our first room was probably Marriott-owned.  Our second room (the 3-BR) was probably privately owned as there appeared to be a few non-Marriott decorating touches (nothing too drastic -- I'm sure Marriott wouldn't allow it), but a few things were out of place.

Prefer the Hyatt Sunset Harbor due to location, but wouldn't hesitate to stay at this Marriott as a second choice in the future.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 15, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> Are your staying at the Key West Marriott Beachside Hotel?
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/eywmc-key-west-marriott-beachside-hotel/



Yes, this is the hotel.


----------

